# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  INFOGRAFÍA: EL SUELO ES UN RECURSO NO RENOVABLE

## Bruno Cillóniz

El suelo es un recurso finito, lo que implica que su pérdida y degradación no son reversibles en el curso de una vida humana. En cuanto componente fundamental de los recursos de tierras, del desarrollo agrícola y la sostenibilidad ecológica, es la base para la producción de alimentos, piensos, combustibles y fibras y para muchos servicios ecosistémicos esenciales. 
Sin embargo, pese a que es un recurso natural muy valioso, a menudo no se le presta la debida atención. La superficie natural de suelos productivos es limitada y se encuentra sometida a una creciente presión debido a la intensificación y el uso competitivo que caracteriza el aprovechamiento de los suelos con fines agrícolas, forestales, pastorales y de urbanización, y para satisfacer la demanda de producción de alimentos, energía y extracción de materias primas de la creciente población. Los suelos deben ser reconocidos y valorados por sus capacidades productivas y por su contribución a la seguridad alimentaria y al mantenimiento de servicios ecosistémicos fundamentales.    Descargar PDF  *FUENTE: fao.org*Temas similares: Artículo: Presentan infografía sobre producción de castaña amazónica Artículo: Así funciona el proyecto hidroenergético Olmos (Infografía) TEST RÁPIDO DE DE SUELO (HANNA) Manejo del Riego y Suelo en Palto Desperdicios agrícolas: Nuevas fuentes de energía renovable

----------


## lbsilvina

Excelente la infografía y como explicaron el tema, por eso es tan importante aprender más sobre la rotación de cultivos.  turbocompresor

----------


## carlos.1

el proceso para recuperar el suelo es fuerte y no siempre queda igual , en la actualidad se sigue estudiando y educando a la gente para recuperar el suelo y volverlo cultivable pero el avance  a sido poco en comparación a la contaminación de las personas .

----------

